# 1936 Colson (rainbow Frame) Lwb



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 28, 2016)

Going to clean this one up and ride it around.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 29, 2016)

Hello neighbor


----------

